# Unused Owner-Time For Sale?



## DaronScherr (Jun 8, 2010)

*I'm looking for forums or advertising where I can locate sailboat charter owners who have unused owner-time that they would be willing to sell.*


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you looking to buy charter time or sell charter time? We are trying to sell unused charter time from a Sunsail 393 before the boat comes out of charter service next year and are also looking for a place where owners can sell unused charter time.


----------



## DaronScherr (Jun 8, 2010)

*owner time to buy*

Thanks for the reply. I'm looking to buy owner time.


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

*Selling Owner Points/Time*

DaronScherr
I did find a site listing owner time for sail at Yacht Charters | Discount sailboat charters | Charter yacht ownership | Sailonline.com.

Also if you are interested in buying our unused charter time, you can contact me via e-mail at [email protected]. We are looking to get 50% off of Sunsail list prices. You could use the points to rent any boat equal to a Sunsail 393 (or smaller). You can use the points for most Sunsail bases, incl. all in Caribbean and Mediterranean.

Peter Einthoven


----------



## pmills (Oct 25, 2010)

*unused owner points to buy*



DaronScherr said:


> *I'm looking for forums or advertising where I can locate sailboat charter owners who have unused owner-time that they would be willing to sell.*


I am keen to buy points-please let me know whether you know of where I can buy some for SS boat. Is there a website for this sort of thing?
Thanks 
PM


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

I set up a website for out boat, you can visit it at:

Welcome to Woza Moya

or let me know if you have any other question.

There is also the site Yacht Charters | Discount sailboat charters | Charter yacht ownership | Sailonline.com that appears to offer owner points for sail.

Peter Einthoven


----------



## dixonpearce (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm lnterested in trading one to two weeks of sailboat time for equal time in my luxury villa in Nosara, Costa Rica. Check out Barefoot Villa on VRBO (listing #308822) or search "Barefoot Villa Costa Rica" on YouTube. I am a licensed captain.


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 22 days short notice time and 10 days long notice time (low season) remaining for 2011 on a Moorings catamaran - email me at [email protected] for details and pricing


----------

